# Eclipse mit dem Visual Editor downloaden?



## ImRechtEcht (30. Nov 2008)

Hey,
wo kann ich Eclipse mit dem Visual Editor downloaden? Auf der HP gibt es nur die Version ohne dern Visual Editor? 


Danke


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

*verschieb*
Der VE ist noch nicht offiziell für Eclipse 3.4 freigegeben und daher nicht teil von Ganymede. Wie er trotzdem installiert werden kann lässt sich auf der Projektseite erfahren:
http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php


----------



## awf (30. Nov 2008)

Danke,

wo bekomm ich das jetzt her:

EMF build 2.2.0:

Der DL Link auf der Seite geht nicht


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

http://www.eclipse.org/emf


----------



## blaaa (30. Nov 2008)

Hab alles installiert - es funktioniert leider nicht... Hab auch neuste Version von JRE draufgepackt... Wenn ich Eclipse starte, kann ich keine Visual Class erstellen, mit Visual Editor öffnen, lässt sich natürlich auch nichts..

Habe noch von einem Freund ein Eclipse bekommen, hier kann man Visual Class erstellen und auch mit Visual Editor öffnen. Buttons, usw setzen geht wunderbar, aber beim Starten des Programms, was man geschrieben hat, passiert überhaupt nichts..

Hast du eine Ahnung woran das liegen kann?


Danke


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

Wie sieht denn die main Methode aus?
Du kannst dir übrigens auch Eclipse 3.2 (Callisto) runterladen. Dort kann der VE ohne Handarbeit installiert werden.


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2008)

```
package mypacket;

import javax.swing.JTextField;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JButton;

public class VisualClass2 {

	private JTextField Auslesen = null;  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="204,83"
	private JButton Button = null;  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="218,163"

	/**
	 * This method initializes Auslesen	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getAuslesen() {
		if (Auslesen == null) {
			Auslesen = new JTextField();
			Auslesen.setSize(new Dimension(207, 38));
		}
		return Auslesen;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes Button	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getButton() {
		if (Button == null) {
			Button = new JButton();
			Button.setSize(new Dimension(181, 36));
			Button.setText("Press");
			Button.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
				    System.out.println(Auslesen.getText());
				
				
				}
			});
		}
		return Button;
	}
	
	
	

}
```



Hier hatte ich main String[] args oder wie das heißt nicht aktiviert. Hatte aber auch schon beim Erstellen der Klasse den Haken davor gesetzt und in die main Methode ein einfaches System.out.println geschrieben.. Das hat er auch ausgegeben... 
Hab im Moment kein besseres Beispiel, hab Eclipse wieder runtergeschmissen...

VE installieren.. Also einfach alle Dateien in den Eclipse ordner kopieren und ersetzen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

Du hast da gar keine main, die Klasse lässt sich nicht ausführen.
Die Klasse gibt auch nicht sehr viel sinn, nur ein Button und ein TextField, kein Panel, kein Frame.
Du solltest keinesfalls mit GUI Programmierung anfangen. Erst mal Java verstehen und dann irgendwann an GUIs wagen. Wenn du an dem Punkt bist, keine GUI Builder verwenden, erst musst du Swing verstehen.
Wenn du Swing verstanden hast kannst du dir die GUI Builder anschauen, wirst aber schnell feststellen, dass man sie eigentlich gar nicht benötigt, weil man den Code genauso schnell von Hand schreibt und dann ist er auch besser.


----------



## Gast (1. Dez 2008)

```
package vpack;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import javax.swing.JCheckBox;
import javax.swing.JButton;

public class Fibonacci {
	

	
	
	private JPanel jPanel = null;  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="202,28"
	private JTextField Ausgabe = null;
	private JTextField Eingabe = null;
	private JButton Button = null;
	private int temp, eingabe, ausgabe;
	
	public void fibonacci(int n) {
		for (int i = 0; i <= eingabe; i++){
			temp = i;
			ausgabe = i + temp;
			temp = ausgabe;
			Ausgabe.setText("Das ist ein Test!");
			System.out.println(ausgabe);
		}
	}
	
	/**
	 * This method initializes jPanel	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JPanel	
	 */
	private JPanel getJPanel() {
		if (jPanel == null) {
			jPanel = new JPanel();
			jPanel.setLayout(null);
			jPanel.setSize(new Dimension(247, 274));
			jPanel.add(getAusgabe(), null);
			jPanel.add(getEingabe(), null);
			jPanel.add(getButton(), null);
		}
		return jPanel;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes Ausgabe	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getAusgabe() {
		if (Ausgabe == null) {
			Ausgabe = new JTextField();
			Ausgabe.setBounds(new Rectangle(33, 43, 94, 160));
		}
		return Ausgabe;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes Eingabe	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getEingabe() {
		if (Eingabe == null) {
			Eingabe = new JTextField();
			Eingabe.setBounds(new Rectangle(142, 60, 91, 26));
		}
		return Eingabe;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes Button	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getButton() {
		if (Button == null) {
			Button = new JButton();
			Button.setBounds(new Rectangle(141, 99, 92, 27));
			Button.addActionListener(new java.awt.event.ActionListener() {
				public void actionPerformed(java.awt.event.ActionEvent e) {
					System.out.println("actionPerformed()"); // TODO Auto-generated Event stub actionPerformed()
				
					int eingabe = Integer.parseInt(Eingabe.getText());
					fibonacci(eingabe);
				}
			});
		}
		return Button;
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		

		
		

	}

}
```


Hier ist die main Methode ja auch leer. Aber was soll da denn dann rein?
Hab auf ibm gefunden:


*Visual Editor conveniently lets you launch JavaBeans without the need for a main() class.* This is especially convenient when you are testing a component such as a JPanel separate from the application that will eventually include it. To launch the simple test application you've created this way, make sure that Test.java is selected in the Editor, then select Run > Run As > Java Bean from the main Eclipse menu.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2008)

Der "Fehler" erscheint dann: IWAV0048I Java Bean vpack.Fibonacci started with null constructor


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2008)

Vielleicht könntest du mir auch einfach mal ein ganz simples  Programm geben, dass beim Klick auf Button A den Text aus Textfield 1 in Textfield 2 schreibt.. wäre nett und hilfreich


----------

